# Australian Requirement for Police Clearance



## nunufay7 (10 d ago)

Hi everyone, needed some assistance please. I am trying to understand a requirement for a police clearance for the purpose of an Australian visa. The requirement reads as follows: Overseas police clearances: You need to provide a police certificate from every country (including your home country) in which you have spent a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16and also police clearances for each country you have lived in since.

I'm an expat who has been living out of my home country for the last 17 years, so am I only required to provide a clearance certificate from the current country?


----------

